
When Progressive Web Apps are better than native Android apps - yarapavan
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/35504194/android-progressive-web-apps-vs-native-apps/39027789#39027789
======
yarapavan
[https://whatwebcando.today/](https://whatwebcando.today/) is a useful link.

